# low-chemical car seats



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

So I saw a list of the top 4 infant car seats that are lowest in chemicals...but I'm having trouble finding them new (not used on ebay or craigslist). I don't really want to buy a used one off someone I don't know. So does any one have a recommendation on one of these seats or know where I could buy one new?

The seats named is order of being best in terms of chemicals are
1) Graco Snugride Emerson
2) Evenflo discovery infant churchill
3) Graco Snugride Family tree
4) Graco Snugride Family tree Lindsey (but I'm having a boy so probably not this one)

Thanks!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Honestly, chemical content would be the last thing I worry about when choosing a seat. Plus carseat covers are discontinued so quickly (I know the Family Tree is definitely) that's it's hard to use this as a guide. If you're concerned, research a good seat, buy it and wash the cover and just let it air out for a while.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

where did you get that list?

honestly, we are a non plastic family (none in the kitchen or toys) and i am really concerned about toxins in our environment but really.... safety is the biggest issue for me when choosing a car seat.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

I completely understand your concern. I haaaaaaaate plastics and chemical solvents, but if you are willing to drive in a commercially manufactured vehicle, you are already breathing in some of the most horrid stuff while boxed in your passenger compartment.

That said, I know it's different because an infant is directly against a smelly carseat insert in a way that you and I are not; however, the difference between the seats you listed and other seats is probably not enough to significantly affect the overall air quality of the vehicle or directly around the seat, and buying 'used' to potentially gain that slight difference, imo, is not worth the risk of lesser safety.

We open the windows periodically to let in fresh air in a big sudden stream. We do this when the littles are asleep and they don't often stir even when it's 40 degrees below zero. We travel for 4 to 6 hours at a time and sometimes longer.

I dislike the smell of the interior of vehicles always; I was once recommended to be a 'sniffer' because I have a freakishly high sensitivity to odours- so much so that I can smell the laminate on a countertop when my face is close to it. I hate plastic wrap and sandwich baggies- they ruin the smell and taste of food for me. It's actually a curse, if you can imagine







.

Anyway, the best we do is to allow our vehicle and seats to air out as much as possible and to wash and air-dry the covers. Some essential oils have been shown in scientific studies to actually displace malodourous particles, and even drive out viruses from the air. Pretty neat. You might consider occasionally using one in your safe-new-carseat-equipped vehicle







.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

The list came from www.healthycar.org

I drive a Honda Odyssey and very much factored into our decision was that it has one of the lowest chemical scores. I know it has some. We aired it out for weeks and actually put some golden pothos house plants in it to help with the air quality.
It's not like I'm saying I won't use a car or a car seat because of the chemicals. But if there is a 5point harness seat that is safe AND low in chemicals-- great!
I'd rather look at the chemical content than just the color/style when deciding between two safe car seats. I live in a rural area- 20-30 minutes from most things so the time in the seat adds up more than I'd like it to.

The problem I think though is how quickly these seats/covers are changed. So far I'm only finding these seats used which makes me think they have been replaced. So I wonder if there is an updated list??? I could contact Graco Snugride since they are listed as 3 of the 4 top seats.

If not, then what essential oil would I was a seat cover with to displace malodourous particles? Do you have any more info. on that?

Thanks!!
MB


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

The fact of the matter is that improperly installed seats, or incorrect seats for the size of your child are MUCH more dangerous than the potential for fumes from a plastic seat EVER could be. When you open your seat, let it air out before using it if you are concerned. Otherwise, unless you intend to allow your child to EAT her seat, it's a non-issue.

There are many more important things to be concerned with. Fit of the seat, ease of use, compatability with the vehicle etc.

I would absolutely never treat a car seat with essential oils.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

I respectfully disagree about this being an issue ONLY if I plan on letting my child eat the seat. Sounds like you are dismissing my concern because you have decided it doesn't matter. I have a chemically sensitive child and don't want to introduce anymore chemical into our environment that I have to. Of course, my child won't be eating the seat.

The discussion is choosing between car seats. I understand they have to be used properly and they have to fit and be installed correctly. That isn't the current discussion. The question at hand is if there is a infant seat that has no or low VOC's and chemicals off-gassing then I'd like to use that over another.

Why wouldn't you wash a car seat cover with essential oils added? Are you opposed to essential oils or would you not wash a car seat cover ever? I'm asking for more info. on this so if there is a problem with washing car seat covers I would like more info.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I mis read, I thought the recommendation was to treat the SEAT with essential oils, not the car seat cover.

Officially, you aren't supposed to do anything to a car seat cover because it will ruin the fire retardancy. Unofficially, whoever came up with that rule had rocks between his ears. Some NASTY stuff gets into car seats...pee, poo, puke, etc, and occasionally they have to be washed and GOOD. Since I make my own detergent and use tea tree oil and lavander in it, I would not say I'm opposed to essential oils









I am not dismissing your concerns. However, I have read the study and believe it was alarmist and innaccurate. If you leave the seat to offgas on your front porch for a few days, it doesn't smell like anything.

I have one child of my three who is very sensitive to pretty much EVERYTHING. She has sat in a variety of seats with a variety of covers and has never had a respiratory or dermological reaction to it.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Essential oils won't get rif of chemicals anyway. THey may cover up the smell, but that's completely different. Me? I wash my carseat covers in the washing machine on gentle. The reason thay're handwash only is so you DON'T wash off the chemicals. I want them off, so if my kid pukes on the seat, I was it in the washer. Line dry, though, drying in the dryer might shrink it!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
The fact of the matter is that improperly installed seats, or incorrect seats for the size of your child are MUCH more dangerous than the potential for fumes from a plastic seat EVER could be.

Untrue for some people.

An improperly installed seat or an incorrect seat for the size of your child could result in serious injury or death *only if* there's an accident.

However, for people with certain chemical sensitivities, offgassing from fabric treatments, plastics, even packing material can cause serious systemic problems, up to and including anaphylactic shock and death... *without* the need for an accident or the car to even move.

I'm not MCS, but I know people who are. It's real. It sends people to the hospital from getting too big a whiff of pesticides sprayed last week or from sharing a small room with too much perfume for a few minutes. It's fine to say "What is the level of concern over the chemicals... is this a general issue, or a specific sensitivity?" and then, if someone clarifies that they're just generally concerned about chemical exposure without any specific concerns, point out that the chemical exposure may be a less significant factor in their child's health and safety. But come on, folks, don't assume someone doesn't have a legitimate concern about chemical exposure!

For the OP... since three of the top seats listed are different cover styles of the same model, I'd contact Graco and see if they can provide you with info about the materials used in those covers, and if they have any covers with similar materials currently being produced. Keep in mind that synthetic materials may be better than naturals, since they'll require less treatment with flame retardants. Good luck finding an appropriate seat for your LO!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh thats a cool site!!! My new car has a "low concern". Thats nice to know!

I still wont buy my car seat based on that though....I want the car seat that I feel is the SAFEST. I certainly don't want it coated w/ mercury or anything but I like the brand of seat we have and am comfortable with it.

Maybe one of the green co's should come out with organic car seats...that would be cool.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

interesting thread.

I checked out the site you linked to. It's really interesting too. I looked at lots of the same seat in different covers. I understand how you can end up with really different values for the seat covers (which would fall under the 'seat' category I think) but I don't understand how there can be so much variability with the chest clip. I mean aren't those all the same? Don't they just pull one out of the big box of clips and stick them on??? Maybe it's about the colour so you'd just need to get something in the same colour of clip if there's lots of variability...

It seems odd to me. I'd love to know more about the methodology.

In general though, if it's mostly about the seat cover, I'd just wash the cover according to the seat directions. Almost all seats have washable covers, just some are easier to wash than others.


----------

